# GPS error messages



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Lewis17 said:


> My 2012 Cruze Eco Navigation system does not work. I bought the car in November 2011 and it has about 4,000 miles. For the past several months, the dealer keeps telling me that a navigation software update is forthcoming but I am losing my patience.
> 
> After driving about five to ten minutes, the navigation system displays the following error message:Unsupported USB Device
> Connected USB device causes system malfunction!
> ...



Lewis17,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have been experiencing with your Navigation system. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the GM navigation system but it sounds like there is a removable SD card that provides maps. If so, has your dealer tried swapping this card? You may have a faulty SD card.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Anything that comes on a SD card or other form of flashram memory, copy and paste that to my computer. You must have paid $2,000.00 plus tax on that onboard navigational system, and dealer tells me its 180 bucks for a map upgrade. 

A bit steep for my pocket book so got a Garmin nuvi 1450 LMT at less than half price at Target, but see newegg is or was selling it for 120 bucks now, ten bucks cheaper than I paid for mine. So far, updated the maps three times, has free lifetime maps and traffic updates. Working absolutely perfect. Can even unclip it and take it into the woods to find my way out again.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I bypassed this option as well and use my Android phone with Google Navigator (unlimited data plan) for the same reason - cost.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> I bypassed this option as well and use my Android phone with Google Navigator (unlimited data plan) for the same reason - cost.


Yeah, my smarta$$ phone has that too, but if I am caught holding and looking at hit, can be hit with a 70 buck fine.

So I wrecked my Cruze by doing this:

View attachment 5181


Fully reversible, firmly mounted, and no holes drilled in that panel, hate when guys drill holes in a dash. Tomtom is a little nuts wanting 70 bucks for map updates, was cheaper to by a Garmin. Also didn't do my homework when buying that Tomtom, Garmin is the only company licensed by the FAA for aircraft GPS. Another thing I like about this Garmin, I am not a salesman, can see it clearly in the daylight. That Tomtom, no matter where I mounted it was only good at night. Plus I love the free map and traffic updates.

My dealer loved where and how I mounted that, wife didn't, likes to watch it. But she also has a smart phone and a netbook with Microsoft trips and streets, plug a vehicle power cord to keep her batteries charged. But she sure loves it when she drives.

Just happen to be a retired automotive electronic engineer. So know all this stuff at the bottom of the ladder. A touch screen is nothing but an invisible conductive layer on a piece of plastic in a cross hatch pattern that relies on electrostatic interference from your finger. Printed out quicker than your newspaper and adds a couple of cents. LNA or low noise amplifier is an integrated circuit with an oscillator and mixer circuit that outputs pulses, runs around 28 cents in volume. The mircrocontroller dedicated for GPS applications is really expensive at 89 cents. That really skyrockets the cost. Five volt power supply is not required, that is already in the radio you already paid for. Then they have the nerve to charge 2000 or a thousand extra for this? Then they had to move all this stuff to China, we used all automation here to lay these components down on surface mount at 30 parts per second. I still don't get this. 

Also need flashram, you already know you can buy a 16GB stick for 14 bucks, that is outrageous as it passes through many hands before you buy it. GPS uses either a 1 or 2 GB stick, we only buy a beam lead chip for around 20 cents. Major expense is the firmwarem only two companies produce this firmware, but dirt cheap when you buy a license to use it.

Still insist that Cruze I purchased should be less with inflation, than what I paid for a brand new loaded 65 Buick Electra, everything was manual back then with slide rules and the like, lots of chrome that is now illegal. All cheap vacuum molded plastic today. Recall I paid $3,400 for that car. 

But then we didn't have all of these new government agencies to deal with, basterds are still not liable for what they say, that hasn't changed, but can occupy most of your time you should be spending on design work rather than trying to make heads or tails out of there triple negative sentences.

Also took a beating if production cost even exceeded a quarter of a cent above budget, really had to rack my brains to reduce that cost. Yet when I see my own stuff at the dealers, marked up at least 150 times over our manufacturing cost.

Cruze could have tossed in that GPS at no extra cost to us and still get super rich with map updates.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD,

I purchased the $20 generic cell phone holder at my local Verizon store and mounted it via sticky on the "silver plastic" just above 5th gear. It sticks up and over 5th, but is far enough up and back that it's not in my way. I run the car charger from the front power outlet and under the front of the handbrake and the aux cable from the center glove box up the passenger side of the hand brake to the power cable. My son threaded the aux cable through the coils of the power cable to make it appear there is only one cable with two plugs at the phone end. This pair runs up the passenger side of the center console to my phone. The cables are out of the way and my phone, which is used for GPS, bluetooth calling, and music is accessible but not in the way. GPS audio and music run through the phone's external headset jack into the Cruze's aux input. None of this equipment is in the way of either the driver or front seat passenger. The only thing I haven't done is put a holder for the cable ends when not in use. They lie on the passenger floor.


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

My 2012 LTZ RS has factory nav. It was $995 on the options sheet. With the Nitrogen in the tires the car listed for $27,590. I paid $25,013 so my factory nav and sunroof along with RS package were all free.

Cant see where I went wrong with factory nav.


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

I have the same message coming up on my ECO, ever find a solution for this? 

I haven't had a chance to call Technical Assistance yet, but there were no codes present.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jthod said:


> I have the same message coming up on my ECO, ever find a solution for this?
> 
> I haven't had a chance to call Technical Assistance yet, but there were no codes present.




Jthod,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on this concern. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

I am a GM Technician, So I take it to the dealership every day. 

I have lost all Nav function and USB card reading capabilities, so at least it will be easy to duplicate. 

I called GM Technical Assistance Center yesterday. They didn't have many cases of this issue, but suggested testing the connection at the card reader in the center console, and work my way up to the radio. I made it to the connection near the shifter, but couldn't get anymore checked out today. Monday I will have to pull the radio to test the connection there. So it's either the Radio itself, or a problem with the coax cable from the radio.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When OBD I was first made mandatory by the EPA, was stated would be jobs for over 100,000 electronic techs. Never happened, guys that are good at replacing mufflers are trying to repair these rather complex electronic systems.

See employment ads from our local dealers, some benefits, must have your own tools, really no certification requirements. Talk about the blind leading the blind.

Worked in many different areas in the field of electronics, automotive is positively the worse. While hundreds of pages of documentation had to be prepared with all tolerances and specifications, all you get in a shop manual is solid state, do not test. And perhaps one or two short paragraphs as to what that component is for. Self diagnostics is nothing short of a bad joke.

Accessibility is a crime in even trying to locate a component, let alone testing it. For the most complex systems, GM contracted that out, and after satisfaction, goodbye to the designers that really know the system. People left being don't know anything. Efforts to correct this were fruitless.

If you are having problems with your GPS, the only thing your dealer can do is to replace it. Not bad under warranty, murder afterwards.


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

Did what testing I needed to do today with the MIT tester, found the problem to be the radio itself. Kinda sucks, but it should be in on Wednesday.


----------



## Jthod (Jul 15, 2012)

Replaced the radio this week,k and fixed the issue. Could just as easily be either of the USB cables, or the card reader.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

TODD2869 said:


> My 2012 LTZ RS has factory nav. It was $995 on the options sheet. With the Nitrogen in the tires the car listed for $27,590. I paid $25,013 so my factory nav and sunroof along with RS package were all free.
> 
> Cant see where I went wrong with factory nav.


Agreed. All it takes is one time leaving the GPS in the open in a parking lot and dealing with a smashed window on a trip to realize we got the better deal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

